# My neighbor gave my 8-year-old toy dinosaurs.



## jessnorwood21

I am a little shocked. She says she is a Christian, but the Bible doesn't say anything about dinosaurs. Should I let him keep them, as long as he understands that dinosaurs aren't real? Even the PBS shows that he watches talk about dinosaurs and evolution, and how the scientists found these "bones" but the Bible doesn't say that God ever created them, and the earth is only 6,000 years old, not old enough to have "bones" that they say are MILLIONS of years old! I know that Satan tries to trick us in many ways, and this is one way that he tries to fool man into believing that there isn't a God who created the universe. How can they be bones when they are made out of ROCKS? I told my son that dinosaurs are one of Satan's many ways of tricking man, and he must talk to God before he plays with them. Am I handling this right? My first 3 were all girls, and I adopted boys, and lots of mothers tell me that boys are often attracted to these dinosaurs. So I don't know what to do. Is this just harmless fantasy play for him, or should I be worried that he may go on to believe in things like evolution?


----------



## NOYDB

Wrong forum.


----------



## Les Miles

Sunny and clear here on the Hill.


----------



## 243Savage

Serious question....Because the Bible doesn't specifically mention dinosaurs means that they didn't actually exist?


----------



## T.P.

Boys are attracted to dinasours?


----------



## DCHunter

You should burn the dinosaurs or destroy them however you see fit.


----------



## jonkayak

This is one example that many believe is a description of a dinosaur in the bible. There are others and I'll try and find them.

Job 40 15-24


"15 Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.


16 Lo now, his strength is in his loins, and his force is in the navel of his belly.



17 He moveth his tail like a cedar: the sinews of his stones are wrapped together.



18 His bones are as strong pieces of brass; his bones are like bars of iron.



19 He is the chief of the ways of God: he that made him can make his sword to approach unto him.



20 Surely the mountains bring him forth food, where all the beasts of the field play.



21 He lieth under the shady trees, in the covert of the reed, and fens.



22 The shady trees cover him with their shadow; the willows of the brook compass him about.



23 Behold, he drinketh up a river, and hasteth not: he trusteth that he can draw up Jordan into his mouth.



24 He taketh it with his eyes: his nose pierceth through snares."


----------



## SarahFair

You could just give him a G.I. Joe and call it a day


----------



## Melissa

jonkayak said:


> This is one example that many believe is a description of a dinosaur in the bible. There are others and I'll try and find them.
> 
> Job 40 15-24
> 
> 
> "15 Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.
> 
> 
> 16 Lo now, his strength is in his loins, and his force is in the navel of his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 He moveth his tail like a cedar: the sinews of his stones are wrapped together.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 His bones are as strong pieces of brass; his bones are like bars of iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 19 He is the chief of the ways of God: he that made him can make his sword to approach unto him.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Surely the mountains bring him forth food, where all the beasts of the field play.
> 
> 
> 
> 21 He lieth under the shady trees, in the covert of the reed, and fens.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 The shady trees cover him with their shadow; the willows of the brook compass him about.
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Behold, he drinketh up a river, and hasteth not: he trusteth that he can draw up Jordan into his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 24 He taketh it with his eyes: his nose pierceth through snares."



Indeed.


----------



## ButcherTony

243Savage said:


> Serious question....Because the Bible doesn't specifically mention dinosaurs means that they didn't actually exist?


 no.


----------



## NOYDB

They've escaped!


----------



## Les Miles

SarahFair said:


> You could just give him a G.I. Joe and call it a day



I like this idea.


----------



## dwhee87

DCHunter said:


> You should burn the dinosaurs or destroy them however you see fit.



Heck, throw a few books in while you're at it!

If you are only going to allow your family to use things the bible says exist/or are mentioned, then plan to rid yourself of phones, air conditioners and cars and other creature comforts & invest in a mule.


----------



## jessnorwood21

243Savage said:


> Serious question....Because the Bible doesn't specifically mention dinosaurs means that they didn't actually exist?



yes


----------



## Jeff C.

dwhee87 said:


> Heck, throw a few books in while you're at it!
> 
> If you are only going to allow your family to use things the bible says exist/or are mentioned, then plan to rid yourself of phones, air conditioners and cars and other creature comforts & invest in a mule.



Don't forget the internet/computer


----------



## jessnorwood21

jonkayak said:


> This is one example that many believe is a description of a dinosaur in the bible. There are others and I'll try and find them.
> 
> Job 40 15-24
> 
> 
> "15 Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.
> 
> 
> 16 Lo now, his strength is in his loins, and his force is in the navel of his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 He moveth his tail like a cedar: the sinews of his stones are wrapped together.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 His bones are as strong pieces of brass; his bones are like bars of iron.
> 
> 
> 
> 19 He is the chief of the ways of God: he that made him can make his sword to approach unto him.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Surely the mountains bring him forth food, where all the beasts of the field play.
> 
> 
> 
> 21 He lieth under the shady trees, in the covert of the reed, and fens.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 The shady trees cover him with their shadow; the willows of the brook compass him about.
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Behold, he drinketh up a river, and hasteth not: he trusteth that he can draw up Jordan into his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 24 He taketh it with his eyes: his nose pierceth through snares."



his bones are strong and he lays under a tree, that must be a dinosaur reference


----------



## jonkayak

Look up and study the words tannin, leviathan, and behemoth before you jump to judgment. They are words that are used through out the Bible and it is often believed that something was lost in translation due to a lack of understanding.


----------



## Resica

dwhee87 said:


> Heck, throw a few books in while you're at it!
> 
> If you are only going to allow your family to use things the bible says exist/or are mentioned, then plan to rid yourself of phones, air conditioners and cars and other creature comforts & invest in a mule.


Cheesesteaks too!!


----------



## oldenred

lay off the crack pipe man, you are delusional!


----------



## SarahFair

Resica said:


> Cheesesteaks too!!



Alright... Now yall are just getting out of control!


----------



## xs5875

Cant arque with carbon-14


----------



## jonkayak

jessnorwood21 said:


> his bones are strong and he lays under a tree, that must be a dinosaur reference



Never said it must be. I wasn't there so I couldn't testify to as if it was a great dane, a cow, elephant, or a fire breathing dragon. What I do know is that the original word used was Behemoth and it it Wasserstein left as so because when it was translated there was no known creature that matched that description. Take it for what it is.


----------



## Patriot44

Holy smokes......


----------



## Resica

SarahFair said:


> Alright... Now yall are just getting out of control!



What? Cheesesteaks weren't around when the dinosaurs weren't.


----------



## jonkayak

xs5875 said:


> Cant arque with carbon-14



A little basic info about dinosaurs and carbon 14 dating.

http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geology/dinosaur-bone-age1.htm


----------



## hummdaddy

what would tater salad say?


----------



## Living Proof

From a Christian brother try your best to keep him from porn, alcohol, drugs, pre-marital sex, debt, peer pressure, etc..., but toy dinosaurs leading to believing in evolution! Let him be a kid!


----------



## NOYDB

Evolution happens. For some more than others.


----------



## Hunter922

NOYDB said:


> Evolution happens. For some more than others.



and will continue to happen... for some more than others of course.


----------



## deermeat270

I always thought dinosaurs came from Jurassic Park.  No? Dont tell me i have been lied to.


----------



## xs5875

jonkayak said:


> A little basic info about dinosaurs and carbon 14 dating.
> 
> http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geology/dinosaur-bone-age1.htm



The half-life of carbon-14 is only 5,730 years, so carbon-14 dating is only effective on samples that are less than 50,000 years old. Dinosaur bones, on the other hand, are millions of years old -- some fossils are billions of years old. 

nuff said.


----------



## kmckinnie

Don't let him listen to Puff the Magic Dragon either! That was my all time hit as a kid!


----------



## dwhee87

Living Proof said:


> From a Christian brother try your best to keep him from porn, alcohol, drugs, pre-marital sex, debt, peer pressure, etc..., but toy dinosaurs leading to believing in evolution! Let him be a kid!


----------



## jonkayak

xs5875 said:


> nuff said.



Can you elaborate? 

My point was that Dinosaur bone can not be carbon dated that a different technique has to be used to date dinosaur bones.


----------



## 243Savage

We have an archeological lab here that I have free access to and visit quite often to see what's new in the world of their studies.  There's a wide range of well educated and knowledgeable staff in there that has shown me a lot of neat stuff in the way of dinosaur studies.  I've learned a lot things that one just doesn't get from a museum experience looking at reconstructed fossil skeletons behind glass.   Personal religious views aside, based upon my personal observations and having held actual fossilized bones and eggs, I find it quite difficult to deny dinosaurs once roamed the earth.  Now where all of that fits in the big scheme of things I don't know.


----------



## j_seph

kmckinnie said:


> Don't let him listen to Puff the Magic Dragon either! That was my all time hit as a kid!


You should hear that song the way they play it in Hawaii. It's goooood


----------



## xs5875

Face palm at this whole thread.


----------



## NCHillbilly

...





...


----------



## DCHunter

If the Earth is only 6000 years old, how do you explain the light from a star millions of light years away reaching us already.


----------



## Patriot44

So evolution can be proved wrong?


----------



## pbradley

NOYDB said:


> Evolution happens. For some more than others.




Don't tell the guys in the SF that I said this, but the best case to be made for lagging evolution in humans can be found at the nearest public restroom.


----------



## jason4445

Yeah throw those foul dinosaurs away and give him toy guns so he can pretend to shoot at people.


----------



## david w.

IM confused..Is it a Knife or a TOY DINOSAUR?


----------



## T.P.




----------



## jessnorwood21

DCHunter said:


> If the Earth is only 6000 years old, how do you explain the light from a star millions of light years away reaching us already.



The devil testing our faith


----------



## BBQBOSS

jason4445 said:


> Yeah throw those foul dinosaurs away and give him toy guns so he can pretend to shoot at people.



Best idea ive heard so far!  Good thinking Jason! And all this time i thought you was a left wing antigun nut. Man i had it all wrong!


----------



## drippin' rock

jessnorwood21 said:


> The devil testing our faith



Ok! I finally got it!  You are pulling our leg, you crazy you!  I mean I ALMOST bought that you are saying the entire scientific world is da debil testin' us.  The stars in the sky, physics, rocks that look like really big lizard heads, all DA DEBIL!

But you're just funnin' us ain't cha?


----------



## Les Miles

sweet baby jesus


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

243Savage said:


> Serious question....Because the Bible doesn't specifically mention dinosaurs means that they didn't actually exist?



Doesn't mean a thing.

The Bible also never mentions Jesus having to use the restroom, but that doesn't mean that he held it for 33 years.  I guess if it had mentioned it, it would have been tied for the shortest verse in the Bible, "Jesus went."


----------



## jason4445

"Best idea ive heard so far! Good thinking Jason! And all this time i thought you was a left wing antigun nut. Man i had it all wrong"

I take umbradge at that - I am a moderate anti gun nut.


----------



## bigreddwon

jessnorwood21 said:


> I am a little shocked. She says she is a Christian, but the Bible doesn't say anything about dinosaurs. Should I let him keep them, as long as he understands that dinosaurs aren't real? Even the PBS shows that he watches talk about dinosaurs and evolution, and how the scientists found these "bones" but the Bible doesn't say that God ever created them, and the earth is only 6,000 years old, not old enough to have "bones" that they say are MILLIONS of years old! I know that Satan tries to trick us in many ways, and this is one way that he tries to fool man into believing that there isn't a God who created the universe. How can they be bones when they are made out of ROCKS? I told my son that dinosaurs are one of Satan's many ways of tricking man, and he must talk to God before he plays with them Am I handling this right? My first 3 were all girls, and I adopted boys, and lots of mothers tell me that boys are often attracted to these dinosaurs. So I don't know what to do. Is this just harmless fantasy play for him, or should I be worried that he may go on to believe in things like evolution?




This _has_ to be a joke _right_? No way this is serious.


----------



## Kendallbearden

ain't touchin this one with a 10 foot pole. I'll go back to less contreversial topics, like pickin boogers. I'm out.


----------



## Norm357




----------



## pnome

Norm357 said:


>



x2!!


----------



## ChickInATree

Don't feed the trolls...this post is taken from a parenting forum a while back, someone just posted it to, well, you know...


----------



## oldenred

http://www.bing.com/search?q=I+am+a...tion,+an&form=DLCDF8&pc=MDDC&src=IE-SearchBox


A lil bing for ya


----------



## Les Miles

ChickInATree said:


> Don't feed the trolls...this post is taken from a parenting forum a while back, someone just posted it to, well, you know...



I ain't never seen anyone try to stir the pot around here...


----------



## Kendallbearden

Les Miles said:


> I ain't never seen anyone try to stir the pot around here...



Me neither


----------



## 243Savage

oldenred said:


> http://www.bing.com/search?q=I+am+a...tion,+an&form=DLCDF8&pc=MDDC&src=IE-SearchBox
> 
> 
> A lil bing for ya



Hmmm....


----------



## jonkayak

243Savage said:


> Hmmm....


----------



## ChickInATree

Les Miles said:


> I ain't never seen anyone try to stir the pot around here...


----------



## merc123

Even at 29 years of age I do not once correlate a dinosaur toy as a means of evolutionary thinking...

You can only shelter your child for so long before they find out the "truth" that the rest of us know.  I don't mean truth as in evolution happened or miracle creationism happend.  I mean he will learn about evolution unless you plan to keep them home 24/7/365.  This to me is closed minded, delusional thinking and I'm more afraid of you than the person that actually worships Satan.

Just like the birds and bees.  If you don't talk about it that means they will NEVER do it...right?


----------



## jason4445

Oh I have had more than I wished to know say the same thing about dinosaurs - if it is not in the Bible it never happened.  More than one tried to explain it as the dinosaurs could not get on Noah's Ark, they were to big, or they were evil or creations of the devil that God would not let get on the ark, and that is why none are here today.  And each was very serious in this belief. Their preacher said it and Paw Paw affirmed it so that made it true.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Very Simple.  Of all of the things that you have to worry about in rearing up a child,  whether or not to let them play with Dinosaurs is not one on the list.

I think that someone needs to take some Prozac maybe and then face the real challenges in life.


----------



## hoochfisher

Ummmmmmm. Wow.  


Now I believe in god and the bible. But I also believe in science and what I can see. I can clearly see evidence of them on this planet with my own eyes, thus, they were here. 


I think you need to get over it. Plain and simple. There are a lot more problems in this world to protect your kids from than "if a giant lizard walked the earth".


----------



## huntinglady74

Is sitting here wandering if i even read this right? 2 pages of someone saying he is a Christian asking if he should let his child play with a Toy Dinosaur that a Christian neighbor gave him? 
1St what in the world does a toy even have to do with the bible? Are we not suppose to let our children work with their imaginations to learn from? 
2nd..Dude your gonna worry about a toy when you have everything else in the world to worry about with your child..sex..drugs..violence..raising them with respect and honesty...

Seems to me someone has his goals outta wack with his kid..


----------



## dawg2

holy cow...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



OK FOLKS, THIS THREAD IS NOW OFFICIAL BASED ON THE COMMENTS OF dawg2.


Dawg2, Now what took you so long to get here ???


----------



## Sterlo58

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



I second that emotion.


----------



## dwhee87

But I thought....I'm so confused!


----------



## wmahunter

I just looked out my window and saw some amazing stuff: a hummingbird, a cattle egret,  a fox squirrel, and a muskox (ok not really the muskox, but I could have if I lived in the arctic).  Now my question is, am I delusional or did I really see (most of) them?  None are mentioned in the Bible so they must not exist, right?  Or maybe they just evolved since the Bible was written and that is why they weren't mentioned..yeah, that must be it.

Now all of you that think this thread is serious, go back and read post 56 just a little better.


----------



## crokseti

God is not bound by time as we know it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jessnorwood21 said:


> I am a little shocked. She says she is a Christian, but the Bible doesn't say anything about dinosaurs. Should I let him keep them, as long as he understands that dinosaurs aren't real? Even the PBS shows that he watches talk about dinosaurs and evolution, and how the scientists found these "bones" but the Bible doesn't say that God ever created them, and the earth is only 6,000 years old, not old enough to have "bones" that they say are MILLIONS of years old! I know that Satan tries to trick us in many ways, and this is one way that he tries to fool man into believing that there isn't a God who created the universe. How can they be bones when they are made out of ROCKS? I told my son that dinosaurs are one of Satan's many ways of tricking man, and he must talk to God before he plays with them. Am I handling this right? My first 3 were all girls, and I adopted boys, and lots of mothers tell me that boys are often attracted to these dinosaurs. So I don't know what to do. Is this just harmless fantasy play for him, or should I be worried that he may go on to believe in things like evolution?



Unbelievable... 

Do a biblegateway.com word search for these terms:
Tanniyn
Behemoth
Leviathan

Then get back to us. Just because the actual word "dinosaur" wasn't in the bible, neither were phrases like "for real dude!!"

It is one thing to live the by the intent of the law, it is another thing all together to be so literally blind to think that just because traffic signals didn't exist in the bible that means you don't have to obey them.

Sheesh, where do these people come from??


----------



## Les Miles

What if God is not real and the bible is fiction???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Les Miles said:


> What if God is not real and the bible is fiction???



There is a forum for such Liberals as yourself...


----------



## Les Miles

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a forum for such Liberals as yourself...



About what I'd expect from a holy-rolling bible-thumper like you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Les Miles said:


> About what I'd expect from a holy-rolling bible-thumper like you...


Corndog loving Troll...


----------



## Les Miles

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Corndog loving Troll...



Midget-loving, hot-dog smelling grump.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Les Miles said:


> Midget-loving, hot-dog smelling grump.



Speaking of that, I'm hungry. Off to lunch, I'll deal with your hula hooping butt later.


----------



## Les Miles

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, I'm hungry. Off to lunch, I'll deal with your hula hooping butt later.



Heading off to Cracker Barrel to take advantage of that senior citizen discount again huh?


----------



## NOYDB

Even the Bible evolves.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...m-scholars-trace-bibles-evolution/?test=faces


----------



## Kendallbearden

Les Miles said:


> What if God is not real and the bible is fiction???


----------



## NCHillbilly

I thought this was the troll feeding forum. What else do we have to do at the moment?


----------



## Kendallbearden

NCHillbilly said:


> I thought this was the troll feeding forum. What else do we have to do at the moment?



take a moment to pick your boogers?


----------



## jcinpc

wait till the kid gets ahold of a Sears catalog or looks at the womens section of the Bass Pro magazine, and your worried about splaining toys to him?


----------



## Les Miles

Kendallbearden said:


>



Psssttt.... you do know you're in the cross-hairs don'tcha???


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

jessnorwood21 said:


> I am a little shocked. She says she is a Christian, but the Bible doesn't say anything about dinosaurs. Should I let him keep them, as long as he understands that dinosaurs aren't real? Even the PBS shows that he watches talk about dinosaurs and evolution, and how the scientists found these "bones" but the Bible doesn't say that God ever created them, and the earth is only 6,000 years old, not old enough to have "bones" that they say are MILLIONS of years old! I know that Satan tries to trick us in many ways, and this is one way that he tries to fool man into believing that there isn't a God who created the universe. How can they be bones when they are made out of ROCKS? I told my son that dinosaurs are one of Satan's many ways of tricking man, and he must talk to God before he plays with them. Am I handling this right? My first 3 were all girls, and I adopted boys, and lots of mothers tell me that boys are often attracted to these dinosaurs. So I don't know what to do. Is this just harmless fantasy play for him, or should I be worried that he may go on to believe in things like evolution?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Kendallbearden said:


> take a moment to pick your boogers?



That would destroy our hotness.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Les Miles said:


> Psssttt.... you do know you're in the cross-hairs don'tcha???


----------



## Kendallbearden

Les Miles said:


> Psssttt.... you do know you're in the cross-hairs don'tcha???



ain't what i heard. 

But that's alright, you'll never even hear the shot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I thought this was the troll feeding forum. What else do we have to do at the moment?


You could help your buddy Tim Peeler talk all rough like to Bigfeets..


----------



## Hornet22

I often wonder if the dineesawers Hooli-Hooped.


----------



## HuntDawg

DCHunter said:


> If the Earth is only 6000 years old, how do you explain the light from a star millions of light years away reaching us already.



Great point. I guess Kangaroos, and Polar Bears do not exist now. Man, the Devil is tricky.


----------



## 2degrees

If you aint sure about survival of the fittest and things adapting, come by the house and I will let you hoe some roundup ready pig weed.  It will change your mind!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Hornet22 said:


> I often wonder if the dineesawers Hooli-Hooped.


Not so sure I would want to see it if they did!!


----------



## Reel Big-uns

crokseti said:


> God is not bound by time as we know it.



Amen, and a whole lot more that we can't believe because it is not possible as we know it.

Let me first say that I believe in the trinity and I take what is written in the bible very serious but, I also know all things are not revealed to us in the bible and they are many things that has not been revealed because there is so much more that is beyond our understanding but all things will be revealed, in due time. For example, how could Columbus ever understand any of the man made wonders we take for granted today such as the use of satellites for GPS for navigation, communication, or for viewing the surface of the earth with less than a one yard resolution from 21,000 miles away in real time or even him understanding what a satellite is and how it was put up into space and why it don’t fall back to earth or what television is or trying to explain what a computer is and how I can sit here and within a minute or less be able to correspond with anyone in the world that has a computer with an internet connection. The list is almost endless and yet we don’t give it much thought today.

There are things that are prophesied in the bible that science is in agreement with such that the earth will be destroyed by fire, ether with the sun expanding and consuming it, a large comet or asteroid crashing into it, spreading and consuming the whole surface with an astronomical fire ball or even the possibility of a gamma ray burst from a supernovae could strike the earth an totally annihilate the entire surface of the earth with searing heat. The bible says destruction by fire, science says destruction by fire. Non believers think that things described in the bible to be fictional and cannot be scientifically explained, case in point God speaking to Moses via burning bush, but this can be explained thru science. Sound is made from vibration, vibrate something fast enough and it gets hot, and vibrate something fast enough and long enough it can catch on fire. Vibrate something at the right frequency and you can here sound coming from it. With the necessary equipment you can reproduce voice sounds in almost any type of material.

 There is a light pole right beside where the Tasty Freeze was in Baxley and the Radio Station was about 200 yards away. Anytime the radio station was broadcasting you could hold your ear up to this pole and hear what was being broadcast from the station. Proof to me you can hear a voice coming from wood. 

As far as dinosaurs not being mentioned in the Bible so they could not have existed is to me like bacteria and germs and thousands of other creatures could not exist because they are not mentioned in the Bible. And yes I know it what it says in Genesis about creation, But also I believe like I said before, all things has not been revealed to us, that is why I can go ahead and say that what is revealed to us in the Bible was done in a way for humans, especially during that time to have some understanding of creation. And taking in the fact the bible has been translated and rewritten by men appointed by King James I don’t know for certain it contains word for word in which it was originally written. And I have to use my personal conviction and comprehension of understanding it. 

 To go back to all things are not revealed to us lets me believe that with all the vastness of the universe with the trillions upon trillions of galaxies, stars and planets, that there must be life on other planets. I can even entertain the possibility that some of these other planets are where the Angels dwell. What other reason would God create such a vast, as far as we know, an infinite place we call the universe.

 Even in the bible tells us that there is going to be a new Heaven and a new Earth which means to me you will be on another planet, looking up into the Heavens and see the stars that will be in a different part of the universe than where we are now. 
Jesus said
“In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.” And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also”
The Father’s house is in Heaven. In Heaven are many mansions. He has said there is going to be a new Heaven and new Earth. I believe he is telling us these many mansions he is speaking of could very well be the many other planets that can be inhabited.

. I go to prepare a place for you. 
I believe this is meant he is going to prepare one of these planets, that is uninhabited, for humans on Earth to be relocated to due to this plant we now are on is going to be destroyed by fire.

As difficult it is for some Christians to believe there once were dinosaurs roaming the planet, we cannot dismiss the physical evidence of the remnants of fossilizes bones, which are made of rock due to the displacement of soil and mud that mimicked the shape of their bones as they slowly dissipated into the environment. Like I said, everything is not revealed to us.

 I am not saying this for an argument with anyone and I will not be responding to any arguments, this is my own personal beliefs and everyone else has the freewill to believe as they may choose. 

There are too many things in the Bible to mention here that man has no comprehension of to how it is possible in physical knowledge for it to happen, but I still put that in the relativity of Columbus’ understanding, as fore mention.  
Evolution is misunderstood too many times by Christians.

 Evolution is a fact. That is why a vaccine that has been use for a particular disease begins to be ineffective for the same said disease due to the fact that maybe 2% of the virus is not affected by the vaccine. As the ones that are affect is killed off and cannot replicate themselves, the 2% percent of the ones that are not affected increases their percentages, resulting in an unaffected strain of the same disease. This is evolution. 

To explain the evolution of mankind, science is having to take a second look because, it has been discovered, some of the data used is fraudulent due to the early evidence, use for this argument, was manipulated by taking fossil bone specimens from more than one species and combining them to look like it came from a mammal, resembling an early version of homosapiens.

That's all, so you can now start your arguments and jokes and I'll just sit back and be entertained.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Somebody please separate the paragraphs in that post so I can read it!!!


----------



## Les Miles

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody please separate the paragraphs in that post so I can read it!!!



I see we got us another Tolstoy on our hands.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody please separate the paragraphs in that post so I can read it!!!



Hope this helped, I'm sorry you couldn't adsorb, all this at one time.


----------



## 2degrees

Good read,  the part about the flag pole was cool.  I would like to figure out what was going on.  I guess the sound wave were traveling through the walls maybe?


----------



## Jim Thompson

dear lord


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

ChickInATree said:


> Don't feed the trolls...this post is taken from a parenting forum a while back, someone just posted it to, well, you know...


Google this one folks

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=3375l3375l0l4281l1l1l0l0l0l0l297l297l2-1l1l0


----------



## nimrod

For those of you really interested in this stuff go read "Tornado in a junkyard, the relentless myth of Darwinism". I just read it last month. Pretty good info.


----------



## NOYDB

For those of you really interested in this stuff go read ANY peer reviewed scientific journal and get accurate information rather than the made up carp written by people with an agenda.

The arguments presented by the anti-darwinism crowd always have a fatal flaw. They are bogus.

No time to write an entire book, others have already done that. But some bits to ponder.

Evolution is "just a Theory". Absolutely true!

However, those saying this display ignorance of how science works.

Start:

A hypothesis: I think that this is why this happens. 

Experiment: See what actually happens.

Modify hypothesis: to match results from experiments.

When and only when you can duplicate your results with *no* exceptions, then you propose a theory as to why you get those results. 

Then: More experiments!!!

When your results have been duplicated and no alternative explanation can be found. And *every* experiment agrees with your theory then it progresses to the stage of being regarded as the Theory of ______.

Then there's another step. 

If and only if it can be shown that not only does your theory explain what happens, but also can be shown that it -always- happens, every where, every when, then it will be agreed that it is a Natural Law. The Law of Gravity. The Laws of Thermodynamics etc.

It is entirely possible the the Theory of Evolution will never become the Law of Evolution.

Because to be shown as a Natural Law we have to see that it applies thru out the universe with no exceptions, and in order to do that we have to go out there and see. Considering the size of the universe we probably won't get around to exploring all of it.

For the foreseeable future, there is no way to verify the theory to advance it to the level of a Natural Law. But so far there is no, none, nada, zip, zilch, credible evidence to refute it.

Cont....


----------



## NOYDB

Cont...

Carbon 14 dating is inaccurate.

Depends on the level of precision being discussed.

C14 won't tell you something died on Thursday, May 15th 1534.

And it's never been claimed that it would. 

What it does do with better accuracy as they have learned how to do it better, is provide the general time frame a living organism was actively metabolizing, for a period of the relatively recent past. 

It's accuracy has been verified and calibrated against everything from tree rings, sediment deposit rates, known dates from historical accounts, astronomical records etc etc etc.

When everything is taken into account they can identify the time period of various items on a consistent basis ***that matches and agrees with other methods of dating***.

And the data provided by *all* the methods of dating agree that the universe is roughly 13.7 billion years old. The earth is about 4+ billion years old. And more recently that modern human settlements can be dated back about 10,000 years, that written history goes back about 7,000 years


----------



## Reel Big-uns

2degrees said:


> Good read,  the part about the flag pole was cool.  I would like to figure out what was going on.  I guess the sound wave were traveling through the walls maybe?



Wasn't a flag pole, just a plan power line pole next to the parking lot and highway. nothing else around but a phone both about 10 feet away and the Tasty Freeze about 50 ft away. I believe the light pole itself, being as close as it was to the transmission tower, was receiving the radio station broadcasting at a frequency that could be heard, sort of like talking into a can and being able to hear at the other in of a string inwhich another can is attached. Wish the radio station was still there to see if it still could be heard.


----------



## 2degrees

The radio station does not broadcast sound in any from.  Instead it sends out magnetic pulses.  The magnetic pulse will then cross a metal wire and create electricity that flows down the wire and causes the electromagnet in the speaker to vibrate. (nutshell version). Something had to capture the magnetic waves and start to vibrate.  The pole must have been getting the vibrations from some place.  Did it do it all the time or just durring certain times?


----------



## Oldstick

Boogers OK, dinasour toys OK, but no talk of well endowed ladies please....


----------



## holton27596

bible also does not mention penguins, polar bears, etc....
I guess that they are all figments of my imagine created by satan.


----------



## fishinbub

Why isn't the word dinosaur in the Bible? It's pretty simple, actually. The Bible was translated to English in the early 1600s. At the time, there were no dinosaurs on earth, and the first dinosaur fossils were not discovered until 200 years later. To them dinosaurs were some mysterious beast. 

The Bible does in fact speak of dinosaurs in multiple places. I'll try to dig up a reference for you.

What killed the dinosaurs? Nobody knows. I suspect they had trouble living in the cooler environment they encountered after the flood. The remaining dinosaurs probably died or adapted into the reptiles we have now...


----------



## dawg2

110 posts for devil dinosaurs....sweet baby jesus....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I found one, but I think this one went extinct a few years back as well.


----------



## Sugar Plum

dawg2 said:


> 110 posts for devil dinosaurs....sweet baby jesus....


----------



## Reel Big-uns

2degrees said:


> The radio station does not broadcast sound in any from.  Instead it sends out magnetic pulses.  The magnetic pulse will then cross a metal wire and create electricity that flows down the wire and causes the electromagnet in the speaker to vibrate. (nutshell version). Something had to capture the magnetic waves and start to vibrate.  The pole must have been getting the vibrations from some place.  Did it do it all the time or just durring certain times?



This was happening back in the early 70's and at that time the station was broadcasting only on the AM frequency only,  and the station would sign off around 6:00 PM  and as far as I know it would do it anytime the station was on. I figured it had something to do with the current in the powerlines or the phone wires being manipulated to transform the broadcast signal in to sound. There would be an electromangnet field surronding these transmission lines, so maybe they were interacting with the signal to produce the sound. You could also,  here the radio broadcast on the payphone receiver speaker that was right next to the pole, so I just assumed this had something to do with being able to hear it when you placed your ear to the pole. I just know you could hear it but why I just didn't know, but it was sort of fun, doing it.


----------



## Backlasher82

NOYDB said:


> And the data provided by *all* the methods of dating agree that the universe is roughly 13.7 years old.



Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong if you tried.

My data which I would assume would be included in your claim of *all* methods of dating proves that I am *way* older than 13.7 years old and since I appear to be part of the universe...

Sorry you typed all that drivel for nothing.


----------



## NOYDB

Backlasher82 said:


> Sorry but you couldn't be more wrong if you tried.
> 
> My data which I would assume would be included in your claim of *all* methods of dating proves that I am *way* older than 13.7 years old and since I appear to be part of the universe...
> 
> Sorry you typed all that drivel for nothing.



Thank you for proving my point! Part of the scientific method is peer review, others checking your results and correcting errors.

Accepting reality does not disprove the existence of God nor disprove the Bible. The Bible does not give the when and how (at least in any detail) despite what some claim. The Bible is not a cookbook.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NOYDB said:


> Thank you for proving my point! Part of the scientific method is peer review, others checking your results and correcting errors.
> 
> Accepting reality does not disprove the existence of God nor disprove the Bible. The Bible does not give the when and how (at least in any detail) despite what some claim. The Bible is not a cookbook.



Well, since we don't have it in it's entirety it isn't. Who knows what was in the Whole Bible, before some genius decided some of the books had just a little bit too much information for us to handle??


----------



## Michael F. Gray

It's refreshing to see the concern of Christian parent(s). Several points : first, everything done by the Lord isn't given to us in his Word. If it were you & I would never get it read. We may still believe the Genesis account and accept the fossil remains being discovered as a creation of the Almighty. Neither would I spend time worrying about time the earth has been around. Because you and I are finite beings the years seem almost unfathonable. God being without beginning or end does not count time as do we. Remember it was he who said a day was as a thousand years. Today we run around in automobiles burning fossil fuels we likely couldn't enjoy if dinosaurs didn't live, die, and their remains turn into what we burn. It's all a part of the plan of a loving God who chose to create us in his image. Let him enjoy the toy. Teach him the Word, and more importantly, ...live a servant's life in front of him. He'll follow you, ...not the toy.


----------



## NOYDB

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, since we don't have it in it's entirety it isn't. Who knows what was in the Whole Bible, before some genius decided some of the books had just a little bit too much information for us to handle??



May be.

I'm not sure how your average bronze age sheepherder would react to the concept of the big bang, sub-atomic nuclei formation, faster than light expansion, evolution, infinite space or numbers in the trillions and larger.

"Let there be light" sums it up and is much more concise.


----------



## Kendallbearden

I'm convinced that this thread will never die.


----------



## NOYDB

Dinosaur Driveler?


----------



## Kendallbearden

NOYDB said:


> Dinosaur Driveler?



like we need any more drivelers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Kendallbearden said:


> like we need any more drivelers



If KB gets banned does that mean he is then a dinosaur??


----------



## Kendallbearden

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If KB gets banned does that mean he is then a dinosaur??



whaaaa?


----------



## Coastie

TheReelMe said:


> This was happening back in the early 70's and at that time the station was broadcasting only on the AM frequency only,  and the station would sign off around 6:00 PM  and as far as I know it would do it anytime the station was on. I figured it had something to do with the current in the powerlines or the phone wires being manipulated to transform the broadcast signal in to sound. There would be an electromangnet field surronding these transmission lines, so maybe they were interacting with the signal to produce the sound. You could also,  here the radio broadcast on the payphone receiver speaker that was right next to the pole, so I just assumed this had something to do with being able to hear it when you placed your ear to the pole. I just know you could hear it but why I just didn't know, but it was sort of fun, doing it.



You can make a radio receiver out of a paper clip and a piece of paper folded into a cone to use as a speaker. People have also been known to pick up radio stations due to the fillings in their teeth. Nothing new or exciting about radio signals doing weird stuff.


----------



## NOYDB

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If KB gets banned does that mean he is then a dinosaur??



Only if he doesn't evolve.


----------



## P C I

All kids can be exposed to & hes worried about dinosaurs


----------



## Backlasher82

Got room for one more theory?


----------



## Kendallbearden

NOYDB said:


> Only if he doesn't evolve.



whachoo talkin bout willis?


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Coastie said:


> You can make a radio receiver out of a paper clip and a piece of paper folded into a cone to use as a speaker. People have also been known to pick up radio stations due to the fillings in their teeth. Nothing new or exciting about radio signals doing weird stuff.



Yea, I know, but, it would be to someone who has never even heard of a radio. I can remember, in High School, a couple of science geeks made up a small gadget you could hold up to your ear and listen to the local radio station. And, if I was Moses and I hear a voice coming from a burning bush, I think I would have to say it was new and exciding.

I know this sounds weird to a lot of people who refuses to open up their minds to all the possibilities of things that we have not yet discovered , or should I say, rediscovered . 
We don’t even have the knowledge of how the Great Pyramids were built or the huge columns of ancient building were transported over long distances  from their quarries to the building sites , by the Egyptians .

People, even today, who takes on a serious task of opening up their mines and introduce scientific theories into possible proof of evidence from the extra ordinary events that is depicted  in the Bible, gets bombarded from both Christian believers as well as Hardcore non-believers. But, I’m Questioning the reasoning behind this ancient book, to have been written and all the world wide efforts to preserve it and why it has such a worldwide influence on so many people, if it is not based on actual events..
I full believe these to be real events that cannot be explained, using even today’s technology.

 Just look back in history about the unheard of and unacceptable discoveries of Galileo and what happen to him as a result.

When I read about these types of subject matter, written by others, I filter in my own thoughts of possible acceptance or rejection into it. But I try to keep an open mine to the possibilities of what could be factual.. 

  Evidence of Alien Contact  Revealed in Scriptures  is an example of this at http://www.thelightside.org/EARSite/ears_ufos.html 

Look how long it’s took us to get to what we know today and we just in no way can imagine what will be discovered and invented even 500 years from now, but we can sit and make fun and ridicule the ones who dare to the leap to, accept, the possibilities of the unacceptable unknown.   

For humans to understand the beginning of time and the universe, we all have to surrender to the fact we’ll never be able to but we go on beating one another up over it because one will not accept another’s theory of explanation.

Time has no beginning or ending in which we have no comprehension , it’s like looking at a perfect circle and trying to find the beginning of it or the end of it but in reality it starts and ends anywhere you pick because they both happen in the same place. but, it is depicted in the Bible to give humans a concept of a beginning and end. This also includes the universe.

Time can be as long as we want, to imagine, it to be or as short as we want to imagine it to be, but imagine is all we can do, so quit sweaten it and we should leave others to their own.

To be truthful I don’t believe time really exist. I believe we’re in a singular static state of physical existence. 
No beginning, no end, period. We just use it as a measurement of the order of events, thus we call it timing events of chronological order.


----------



## huntmore

hummdaddy said:


> what would tater salad say?



You can't fix stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtnwoman

Since I'm up 

I think dinosaurs ate vegetation, they were like the johnny apple seed of the earth. They ate the fruit, carried the seeds in that huge back bone(hot house)  and then they poop  out the seeds all over the world. Then the flood took the mamas down. 

Could be?


----------



## Ronnie T

I believe God created EVERYTHING in 6 days, but I also believe dinosaurs existed.
But I don't accept all of the evolution side of it.


----------



## Tim L

Actually there were dinosaurs around up till a couple of hundred years ago; however most were killed off by Cain and his offspring after God turned him into a bigfoot so that the people would not harm him...somehow the mormons have been able to chronicle this but keep most of this information hidden from the general public.  But from what I understand, part of Cains punishment was that he and his offspring had to fight the dinos...It was slow going at first, not many bigfoots sprang fourth, but after a couple hundred years there were enough of them that they could ambush the dino's...After they slew all the dinosaurs in the old world, Cain and his kin sailed for the new world the first chance they got...The conquisadors let them tag along to fight the aztecs and dinoeezas as the spanish called in Mexico...After this was done Cain and his clan sprang fourth to the north and settled around Paris Tennessee; the last stronghold of the dinosaurs before they became subterranian.....But there are accounts of both the Cain Family/bigfoots and southern dinosaurs terrorizing the population in the smokey mountains in the early days of american independence and they even chased the early circuit riding preachers....There are even accounts that Davy Crockett was captured by the Cain/Bigfoot clan but later joined forces with Davy, with one proudly waving the flag of Texas at the Alamo before he went down in a hail of bullets.. However he was Cain and cannot die so he got back up from there and he and his bunch headed to the pacific northwest.... So with all that being said I think it is alright to let the young lad play with the plastic dinosaur.....


----------



## ambush80

Ronnie T said:


> I believe God created EVERYTHING in 6 days, but I also believe dinosaurs existed.
> But I don't except all of the evolution side of it.



I would really be interested to know how you reconcile those two beliefs.  I'm not joking around.  I really would like to know how you do it.


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Here is an article that I found that goes along with my way of thinking, when I try to make sense of  things that is so argumentative.
http://www.dabhand.org/Essays/BI611_revealing_god.htm 

This leaves me to the conclusion, that it is futile, to say it was this way or that way because, the way of  God is not our way  and is not to our understanding.

There is a lot more involved in His creating everything in the 6 days, that he depicts to us as him doing so, than we have been able to learn and that is only because the time, for Him, to do so has not yet come. and this includes the discoveries of dinosaur fossils and also why it seems that creation of the universe and life on earth began trillions or billions of years ago 

He made a way for their discovery, of preexistence, but the time for us to know the relative, significance of their preexistence in relation to the events in history, leading up to the existence of everything today, will remain a mystery to us until he decides it’s time for us to fully understand.

Non-Believers just can't grasp, the idea of, their decission being a gift of freewill from God.


----------



## Ronnie T

ambush80 said:


> I would really be interested to know how you reconcile those two beliefs.  I'm not joking around.  I really would like to know how you do it.



Well, as the two previous posters have elluded to, I absolutely believe the biblical account of God's creating.
The Bible also speaks of very large animals being here during some past centuries.  I believe those animals existed and probably are what we now classify as dinosaurs.  Finding their bones kinda substantiates it. (Not that I needed to see the bones).

But I don't believe dinosaurs began billions of years ago as part of a process that did not include God.

Now you might ask how I can explain the absence of dinosaurs today, that evolution has ridded the land of them?  I have no idea.  Maybe they froze.  Maybe they ate themselves out of a food source.
Maybe some of them are still here.  Like the elephant and alligator.
I just don't know.


----------



## bullethead

So those old dinosaurs and Adam & Eve were born within days of each other?


----------



## Ronnie T

bullethead said:


> So those old dinosaurs and Adam & Eve were born within days of each other?



Don't know.


----------



## bullethead

Ronnie T said:


> Don't know.



But what is your gut feeling?

If you had to guess would it be that they were all created by God within days of each other or They were each still created by God possibly millions of years apart?


----------



## mtnwoman

Ronnie T said:


> Well, as the two previous posters have elluded to, I absolutely believe the biblical account of God's creating.
> The Bible also speaks of very large animals being here during some past centuries.  I believe those animals existed and probably are what we now classify as dinosaurs.  Finding their bones kinda substantiates it. (Not that I needed to see the bones).
> 
> But I don't believe dinosaurs began billions of years ago as part of a process that did not include God.
> 
> Now you might ask how I can explain the absence of dinosaurs today, that evolution has ridded the land of them?  I have no idea.  Maybe they froze.  Maybe they ate themselves out of a food source.
> Maybe some of them are still here.  Like the elephant and alligator.
> I just don't know.



I told you bossman, the dinosaurs seeded the earth...

I have no doubt they existed, we have bones, they existed. 

The Bible didn't mention anything about a Christian rapping moderator either but we gots one..... Anybody ever literally casted their pearls to a bunch of pigs?


----------



## mtnwoman

Oh and about the dinosauer toys.....would a barbie doll be better? you did say it was for a boy right?

Dang people pickin' on dinosauers again....

God will use the dinosauer debate to His good...when a new archeology find comes around that proves the word of God... watch the dinosauer theory not being in the bible by nonbelievers change up.
God's word will never be disproven, just misinterpreted/misunderstood.


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

jessnorwood21 said:


> I am a little shocked. She says she is a Christian, but the Bible doesn't say anything about dinosaurs. Should I let him keep them, as long as he understands that dinosaurs aren't real? Even the PBS shows that he watches talk about dinosaurs and evolution, and how the scientists found these "bones" but the Bible doesn't say that God ever created them, and the earth is only 6,000 years old, not old enough to have "bones" that they say are MILLIONS of years old! I know that Satan tries to trick us in many ways, and this is one way that he tries to fool man into believing that there isn't a God who created the universe. How can they be bones when they are made out of ROCKS? I told my son that dinosaurs are one of Satan's many ways of tricking man, and he must talk to God before he plays with them. Am I handling this right? My first 3 were all girls, and I adopted boys, and lots of mothers tell me that boys are often attracted to these dinosaurs. So I don't know what to do. Is this just harmless fantasy play for him, or should I be worried that he may go on to believe in things like evolution?




ARE YOU SERIOUS??????????????????  let your kid be a kid and get a life, BESIDES DINOSAURS WERE REAL thus the hunderds of thousands of bones that have been dug up. please leave your cave every now and then. also  the bones were fossils which get hard as rock over time, doesnt mean they are rocks, thats like saying of trees and fish bones are rock  also, no they are fossils,


----------



## brotherslick

2 Tim 2 :23    God does things his own way


----------



## Da Possum

SOUTHERNMASON said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??????????????????  let your kid be a kid and get a life, BESIDES DINOSAURS WERE REAL thus the hunderds of thousands of bones that have been dug up. please leave your cave every now and then. also  the bones were fossils which get hard as rock over time, doesnt mean they are rocks, thats like saying of trees and fish bones are rock  also, no they are fossils,



You must be new here.


----------



## centerpin fan

Note to the mods:  how about closing this train wreck of a thread?

It started out in another forum and was quickly identified as a pretty obvious attempt at trolling.  Then, it got moved in here.

Please put it out of its misery.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

One only has to look at Dennis Rodman to believe that there are aliens from outer space among us, so what is such a stretch about believing in Dinosaurs?


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

hdm03 said:


> you must be new here.



very new lol im going back to the political form where at least i know everyone is crazy


----------



## gtparts

Take the toy away from the kid. 8 is too old to be playing with silly dolls. 


Oh, wait........ my wife and I just gave our 4 y.o. grandson a plastic dinosaur toy. I feel the fear and cold sweat engulfing my being. I am now quite certain that we have unwittingly destroyed our own grandchild. 

It is only left for me to fill my iced tea gun and splash my brains out. 

Convinced? Concerned?   

Didn't think so.


----------



## willie

P C I said:


> All kids can be exposed to & hes worried about dinosaurs



TOY  Dinosaurs, straight outta Hades.  They're worse than the real ones.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

the bible mentions dinosaurs....    hopefully someone has mentioned this already, as I missed out on this thread somehow.


----------



## stringmusic

centerpin fan said:


> Note to the mods:  how about closing this train wreck of a thread?
> 
> It started out in another forum and was quickly identified as a pretty obvious attempt at trolling.  Then, it got moved in here.
> 
> Please put it out of its misery.



x2!!!!!!!


----------



## DCHunter

To the OP, just tell the kid that they live in the jungles of Africa or something like that. He'll never know the difference.


----------



## centerpin fan

*This is how I feel ...*

... whenever this thread gets bumped:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

centerpin fan said:


> ... whenever this thread gets bumped:


Hey, we could always morph the thread topic to a new question; "Would you rather your kid play with toy dinosaurs or gay GI Joe dolls"?


----------



## joey1919

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, we could always morph the thread topic to a new question; "Would you rather your kid play with toy dinosaurs or gay GI Joe dolls"?



or a gay dinosaur, maybe thats why they are extinct


----------



## DCHunter

I never let my boys watch Barney. Not that they ever wanted to.


----------



## centerpin fan

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ... "Would you rather your kid play with toy dinosaurs or gay GI Joe dolls"?





joey1919 said:


> or a gay dinosaur


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

joey1919 said:


> or a gay dinosaur, maybe thats why they are extinct


Maybe you're on to something there.


----------

